# Blue Knob, PA



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone been there? There was a thread a couple weeks ago saying it was icy, but other than that I can't seem to find any other opinions about it. I've heard it's got some of the longest and most challenging runs in PA, but usually windy and icy.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

stillz said:


> I've heard it's got some of the longest and most challenging runs in PA


i highly doubt this. where did you hear that?

the reviews i've heard havent been good.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Blue Knob is a Old-Time Ma and Pa joint. The lifts aren't fast and the lodge (which is at the top of the mountain), is eh. However, I have ridden a good many PA resorts and Blue Knob does have some pretty tasty runs. if you hit Upper High Hopes and do the connector trail past Mid-STation, you can catch Extrovert (a shit-show if there isn't any fresh snow) and Stembogen ( actually a decent little "bowl"). Stembogen finishes with a nice multi-switchback trail at the bottom.

If you are within a decent distance to blue knob, hit it up! The crowds will be less than 7 springs and the runs are actually longer (though fewer). This weekend should be Phenomenal, though call ahead......since the lodge is at the summit, they have been known to close the mountain due to too much snow.:dunno::dunno::dunno:

lousy reviews are due to the tendency towards lousy snow, a limited "resort" (compared to 7Springs), slow lifts, and a so-so snow-making system. If you can get Blue Knob on a PowderDay, you'll be very very very entertained.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I said......sheeesh~

Ski Conditions
Updated: Saturday, February 06, 2010
Ski/Trail Conditions: Groomed, powder and natural terrain
Today's Weather: *Closed this morning due to road conditions, will open at 2 PM, but please check ahead..*
High 26°
Primary surface: Groomed
Base: 18-50"
New Snow: (past 24 hours) 14-16" with 3-5" more expected today
Trails Open: 34 (100%)


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Little off topic but I went there in the fall to hike up it, really nice hiking trails there off-season.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonX8 said:


> Little off topic but I went there in the fall to hike up it, really nice hiking trails there off-season.


Absolutely! Spectacular Hiking and Biking can be had up in dem dere hills.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

May go there tomorrow. Seven Springs is probably all tracked out anyway...


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay so I'm going to take the immature line here

Cold temps + no thermals = ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

stillz said:


> Anyone been there? There was a thread a couple weeks ago saying it was icy, but other than that I can't seem to find any other opinions about it. I've heard it's got some of the longest and most challenging runs in PA, but usually windy and icy.


is this the same as blue mountain Pa near allentown area. if so i have a season pass and thik this mountain is great. it does get icy sometimes but they take good care of it


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BrianBlueMT said:


> is this the same as blue mountain Pa near allentown area. if so i have a season pass and thik this mountain is great. it does get icy sometimes but they take good care of it


nope. this is blue knob outside of Altoona PA


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the better than total beginner but not ready for the blues stuff at Blue Knob? Here is my issue, son and wife are learning to board but the beginner slope at Tussey Mtn is pretty flat. Son can go down the bunny slop make a turn or two and that is it...wife is linking turns. The problem comes in as you go to the top of the mtn the next green dot is Deer Run and it is 1/3 as wide as the bunny slope plus it is quite a biot steeper. The steepness isn't an issue but the width is...so what I am looking for is something harder than a bunny slope but wider than Deer Run at Tussey. I am in State College so Tussey is 10 min drive which is great for getting out but if you have been there you know it is pretty limited in terms or runs. I am thinking of heading to Blue Knob for a bit of variety, it is a 45min drive and costs a bit more. Is it worth it or should we head down to Hidden Valley or Seven Springs?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Grasschopper said:


> Can anyone comment on the better than total beginner but not ready for the blues stuff at Blue Knob? Here is my issue, son and wife are learning to board but the beginner slope at Tussey Mtn is pretty flat. Son can go down the bunny slop make a turn or two and that is it...wife is linking turns. The problem comes in as you go to the top of the mtn the next green dot is Deer Run and it is 1/3 as wide as the bunny slope plus it is quite a biot steeper. The steepness isn't an issue but the width is...so what I am looking for is something harder than a bunny slope but wider than Deer Run at Tussey. I am in State College so Tussey is 10 min drive which is great for getting out but if you have been there you know it is pretty limited in terms or runs. I am thinking of heading to Blue Knob for a bit of variety, it is a 45min drive and costs a bit more. Is it worth it or should we head down to Hidden Valley or Seven Springs?


Seven Springs has a good amount of beginner stuff. Ii don't think lue Knob does. Really, it's almost a waste of time to travel much until they can link turns all the way down Tussey.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Grasschopper said:


> Can anyone comment on the better than total beginner but not ready for the blues stuff at Blue Knob? Here is my issue, son and wife are learning to board but the beginner slope at Tussey Mtn is pretty flat. Son can go down the bunny slop make a turn or two and that is it...wife is linking turns. The problem comes in as you go to the top of the mtn the next green dot is Deer Run and it is 1/3 as wide as the bunny slope plus it is quite a biot steeper. The steepness isn't an issue but the width is...so what I am looking for is something harder than a bunny slope but wider than Deer Run at Tussey. I am in State College so Tussey is 10 min drive which is great for getting out but if you have been there you know it is pretty limited in terms or runs. I am thinking of heading to Blue Knob for a bit of variety, it is a 45min drive and costs a bit more. Is it worth it or should we head down to Hidden Valley or Seven Springs?


Since you reference Tussey, I assume traveling to Blue Knob won't be too much of a travel. Here are some things to consider.......If you go, go soon after a decent snow fall. Blue Knob can get wind-batterd (highest skiable peak in PA) pretty bad. However, if you want decent runs, Mambo Alley and Jack Rabbit are trails that have some slope and some width. Catch them with a good layer of fresh or recent powderpack, and they'll love it. If you go to Seven Springs, just beware of the crowds. I've taken beginners to Springs and the problem is that beginners get geeked-out when there are others around. I always say "don't worry, they'll steer around you" which is kind of a lie because most of the crowd are all beginners. The green runs at springs get crowded. If you can get there on a low-key mid-week day, then you'll be golden.

I hope this helps.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SCAAAAAARY!!!! I am watching this storm and seeing that I won't be able to make it to VT, I just thought to myself "I wish I was still out in Western PA so I could go to Blue KNob!!!! I'll probably be hitting Blue Mountain (I swore it off two years ago) and wish I could get some of the Blue Knob Glade and Bowl terrain variety.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

BrianBlueMT said:


> is this the same as blue mountain Pa near allentown area. if so i have a season pass and thik this mountain is great. it does get icy sometimes but they take good care of it


I've been wanting to try it. I snowboard at bear a couple times a week.


----------

